# intercooler piping size on VRT???



## KTrip (Jul 14, 2007)

does anyone know how much of a performance difference you see with different intercooler piping size?
would 3 in. be better than 2.5 in. or would the smaller 2.25 in. be better??? im lost here and cant find anything in the searchs.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (VR6T3)*

it all depends on your power goals. if you're just thinking of the typical 300-400hp vr, then 2.5 inch is as big as you need.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah. depends on how well your head flows and how much power you HOPE to make.
i run 2.5" all the way from turbo to throttle body.
a buddy of mine runs 2" from turbo to intercooler and 2.5" from intercooler to throttle body.
ive seen people do 3" too. not sure its very necessary. plenty of people making 350+wheel on 2.5"


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (jhayesvw)*

i'm running 2" from turbo to inlet of IC then 3" from outlet of IC to TB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

I have 2.75" pre intercooler and 3" post intercooler. I chose slightly larger piping after the intercooler to recover some of the static pressure drop across the intercooler core. I would suggest people not go really small before the core and really large after as I think that might discourage flow across the core (making flow go from low pressure to high pressure).


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (VR6T3)*

I'm using 2.5" from the turbo to the intercooler, 3" from the intercooler to the T.B. Hope to have it back up and running in the next month or so.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (BlownGinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownGinster* »_I'm using 2.5" from the turbo to the intercooler, 3" from the intercooler to the T.B. Hope to have it back up and running in the next month or so.

x2


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont remember the thread, but foffa2002 did a study on optimal boost tubing size for HP etc.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
x2

x3


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (guy022077)*

Check these out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...08029
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3429671
This is the Foffa thread noted above...
Do you want "good enough" or do you want to spend a little extra time, do the air velocity calculations and truly optimize your setup????



_Modified by phatvw at 6:03 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: intercooler piping size on VRT??? (phatvw)*

I think I did a retty good job then. Only 5 silicone connectorsand large radius mandrel bends with a relativly short path. My MAF housing is 4"- 4" intake-turbo inlet is 4", outlet is 2.5"-2.5" hot side to 2.75" intercooler inlet- 2.75" intercooler outlet to 3" cold side piping to T.B. I also made a similar air shroud for the intercooler. I just need to get it finished up


----------

